# Créer ses icônes type Mac OS X



## Sébastien MICHOY (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

je cherche à créer une icône de dossier du type Application, Document, Téléchargement, ... : dossier bleu avec un texte incrusté dedans (exemple en pièce jointe).

J'ai essayé grâce à des logiciels de dessin, mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la couleur adéquate pour avoir un rendu correct. Quelqu'un connaitrait-il les valeurs des couleurs et opacité pour le faire (Pixelmator) ? Existerait-il une application le faisant ?

Merci d'avance.

Sébastien


----------



## Rom59 (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut

je viens de retrouver la new, voir ici : 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/203772/folders-factory-personnalise-les-dossiers-utilisateur

@ +


----------



## Sébastien MICHOY (19 Juillet 2011)

Rom59 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> je viens de retrouver la new, voir ici :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/203772/folders-factory-personnalise-les-dossiers-utilisateur
> ...



Merci ! Un ami m'avait dit qu'il lui avait semblé voir un article à ce sujet, mais impossible de le retrouver !

Sébastien


----------

